# Single Speed Road Bike



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a very cheap single speed road bike with race geometry. Something that is some no name japanese brand is fine by me. Would prefer aluminum. 

Anyone know of anything?

(and when I say cheap, I mean less then 300)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Check bikesdirect.com. Or haunt garage sales and thrift stores and Craig's List, find an old road/sport bike that fits you, and convert it. SS conversion is cheap and easy (if you're even a little mechanically-inclined).


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

Aluminum will be tough to come by at that price, and the only option I've seen is from bikesdirect. THe gravity swift 2 is the bike. $309 shipped. 

I would go with steel, and get a slightly better bike for your money to be honest.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

Cbookman said:


> Aluminum will be tough to come by at that price, and the only option I've seen is from bikesdirect. THe gravity swift 2 is the bike. $309 shipped.
> 
> I would go with steel, and get a slightly better bike for your money to be honest.


You think steel is a better option? Why's that?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Akez said:


> You think steel is a better option? Why's that?


Because there are more cheap ones available, and you're looking for cheap ;-)

Otherwise, the material really doesn't matter that much.

Why do you prefer aluminum?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

bikesdirect SST Aluminum 369 shipped to your door or if you live in socal and ride a 52 you can buy mine


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Any bike (or frame) can be converted to SS. If you are lucky, you can find a magic gear; if not, a tensioner and possibly a half link will do it. Or even a "ghost ring")

(no tensioners if you want fixed gear!!!)

Find a used frame.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Because there are more cheap ones available, and you're looking for cheap ;-)
> 
> Otherwise, the material really doesn't matter that much.
> 
> Why do you prefer aluminum?


Its what I'm used to. Never owned a steel bike or carbon.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

foofighter said:


> bikesdirect SST Aluminum 369 shipped to your door or if you live in socal and ride a 52 you can buy mine


I ride a 52. Would you ship it (shipping $ would be on me of course)?


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Buy a used bike on CL and convert it yourself. I have done this many times works out great. 

If you dont want to do it your self there is bound to be a bike flipper posting on your local CL that has done it for you. Just make sure it is someone that did it right complete overhaul, new parts for what wears out, no rust etc... If its some local townie douche bag reselling bikes he found at the dump with the same junk tires and cables it came with 30 years ago for a ridiculous price ... i would pass.

Also give a steel bike a try, you will be amazed at how smooth and supple the ride is. There is a reason why the vast majority of the hippster SS/fixie crowd ride vintage steel frames... I personaly wont ride aluminum on my road bikes.

I prefer the ride quality of my steel bike over my carbon steed.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

mtnroadie said:


> Buy a used bike on CL and convert it yourself. I have done this many times works out great.
> 
> If you dont want to do it your self there is bound to be a bike flipper posting on your local CL that has done it for you. Just make sure it is someone that did it right complete overhaul, new parts for what wears out, no rust etc... If its some local townie douche bag reselling bikes he found at the dump with the same junk tires and cables it came with 30 years ago for a ridiculous price ... i would pass.
> 
> ...


I will be riding this bike on team training rides, and sometimes during training races. I need something lighter, and I'm probably wrong about a lot of steel, but in my experience, the alum ive used is lighter then steel.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

There's nothing particularly wrong with aluminum, except steel seems to be the fashionable thing in the non-racing fixie/SS circles. Depending on rider (weight and power) some steel frames can be too flexy when you really step on it. 

One of the nicest looking converted bikes I've seen was a Cannondale alu road bike (I forget which model) The owner had found a magic gear that was just right for him.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*lighter, maybe, a little*



Akez said:


> I will be riding this bike on team training rides, and sometimes during training races. I need something lighter, and I'm probably wrong about a lot of steel, but in my experience, the alum ive used is lighter then steel.


Might be a pound of difference in typical frames, maybe less. Hardly enough to notice. SS bikes are inherently lighter than comparable geared bikes anyway, just because of the missing parts. Honestly, if you're looking to economize, I'd ignore the frame material issue. It really doesn't matter that much.

You haven't responded to the conversion suggestions. Are you just not into that, and would prefer to buy a complete bike? If that's the case, you can tell people to stop wasting your time discussing it


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

I just bought the nashbar nekkid frame this morning to build a commuter out of. It's aluminum, and was cheap. I'll likely have over $300 into it when finished, not including fenders/lock, but I'll be sure to let you how I feel about it when it's finished. I believe the completes are going for < $300 too.


----------



## sandman_os (Aug 25, 2011)

I just acquired a 1981 Fuji Sports 12 (for free) does any one have any thoughts on converting this to SS I always liked the clean look of a ss.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

sandman_os said:


> I just acquired a 1981 Fuji Sports 12 (for free) does any one have any thoughts on converting this to SS I always liked the clean look of a ss.


My thought is Yes! Do it. If you want to ride a SS, that is. Clean looks aren't worth much if you don't enjoy riding it. I assume .you do.

Pretty much all you need to know is here:
Singlespeed Bicycle Conversions
You can do it cheap with the purchase of a single part (assuming other parts (chain, e.g.) don't need replacing); SS freewheel.

Thread off old freewheel, thread on SS one, re-space axle, re-dish wheel, remove a chainring, shorten chain. You have a SS bike, just like that.

Sport bikes from the 70's and 80's like that are perfect candidates for SS/FG conversions. The first FG I built (and I still ride it a lot with great enjoyment) is built around a Raleigh Rampar frame, probably from the late 70's, that I got for five bucks at a garage sale.

Happy tinkering to you, and happy riding.


----------



## sandman_os (Aug 25, 2011)

That is exactly what i was thinking... I do need a new chain, but for about 30 bucks I would have a good SS and being that the bike is going to be an around town bike there is no need for the other gears since I live on the gulf coast (no hills here). I think an afternoon trip to the LBS is what i need


----------



## sandman_os (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh and here is a pic of the resurrected bike
More pics to come after the SS conversion.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Very nice. Keep us posted on the progress. Don't forget to cut off those funky grips and put some proper bar tape on ;-) If you're a little creative you can wrap the tape around the lever bodies and make it a reasonable substitute for real hoods.


----------



## bradslessor (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Guys! So I'm new on this forum and am considering a few bikes. Would welcome any opinions on the Jamis Beatnik... 
Other options are the Mercier Kilo WT?
Good ideads?


----------

